# What are you paying for liability insurance???



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

I am calling around for quotes for plowing insurance for this up coming season. I have got one quote back so far at a cost of $870.00 per year for a 1 million dollar liability policy. 

I am curious to see what others are paying throughout the states and also my area. 

Thanks for any info. Oh yeah if you are in the VA, MD area and have a good price for one truck operation liability policy could you give me your insurance companies phone number please. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

$350.00 per year for my general liability with 4 million coverage.

Rick


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

PM me, I pay 279.00 for 2 mil/1 mil coverage..Richmond, VA through Erie Ins Group..

Bill


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Wow I don't know where you guys get those prices..other then I'm in NY. My broker goes to another broker in another state to get us insured, I'm about 3500 for a 1 mil liability 1000 per million of umbrella and around 30k commercial automobile 1 mil. I've never even had a slip and fall. When I first started I was paying like 800 a year, I guess times change.
Casey


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Do all of you folks quoting $800-$900 for your CGL have snowplowing insurance or do you have a landscaping policy which does not exclude snow? If you don't have plowing insurance please don't move to my town - I don't believe we could be friends anymore! There is nothing like bidding a site requiring 3 million CGL and the company you are bidding against has window washing insurance for about $100 per year..... 

I am in the same area as casey but his summer business offsets his plowing I believe. We are snow only and it is almost impossible to get insured in NY. 

Our 'best' LOL! offer this year, from an underwriter was $42,000 - 100% Down! 

I Love NY! - michael


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

My policy is underwritten for snow plowing and salting operations only. That's all I do and that's I am insured for.

Rick


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

ZamboniHDB If I were a mutant I would give you three thumbs up! -michael


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

North Country I'm right up there with you when you figure in the automobile policy, if it werent for plowing I wouldnt carry it, but to maintain my unmbrella which I only carry for snow removal I must maintain a million. Yes the Construction side does balance out a big portion of the insurance though. 

It drives me up the wall when people bid against you and aren't properly inssured.

One of my subs just took a decent size Bank contract away from me, and he's only getting like 18k when I was getting almost 30. I know he doesn't have the commercial auto, no workers comp he's a one man show on paper but he can't possibly do the job alone. It's 7 lost spread out over 10-15 miles with walks and 3 sidewalk only stops. It's rediculuous. My insurance company wont even release a certificate with an additional insured on it unless they have a contract on file so they can be sure I havent given it to someone for a job I'm not insurred for.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

just met with my erie agent. $490 a year per employee for one million in gen. liability insurance.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey there Lopez, what is the name and phone number of your insurance carrier? 

Thanks

Justin


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

vw brown insurance service inc.
1-800-241-6020
www.brownvw.com
i work with dawn for personal insurance and jim for comercial. they are great and located in columbia md.


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

$1,700 Upstate NY

500,000 general liability 
1,000,000 excess liability


----------

